# Aphrodite's Kidding Thread!



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Now that I'm starting to make excuses to go out to the barn at odd hours of the night, I figured now would be a good time to start a kidding thread, mostly to celebrate the kidding season, partly to keep my sanity lol. Aphrodite is a FF Lamancha (might be a mini mancha, she's kinda small) bred to our grey Pygmy buck. Her due date is next Saturday. I'm crossing my fingers for a girl, but as long as the baby is healthy I'll be happy. (Sorry the photo is blurry.)


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Okay, got my dates mixed up. Her due date is the Saturday after next Saturday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! You can get sleep now.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck kidding season is the best.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

She's very pretty! I am starting to want a lamancha bad lol


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank you guys! And Lisalisa89, you should definitely get a Lamancha! From my experience, they're pretty friendly and pretty quiet. Plus the ears are just so cute!


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

So I went out to the barn just now to see how everyone's doing since it's so cold, and when I was feeling Aphrodite's stomach I could feel a little face! That probably happened because she was laying on her right side though. But it feels like her kid(s) are gonna be small, it felt as big as a medium sized orange. Hopefully this is the case so then the kidding is easy!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's a beautiful goat! I'm sure it will all go well!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding!!


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank you guys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding. 

I love feeling for babies. It is the neatest thing.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Yes, it's been my favorite part of this experience so far! Though I don't think Aphrodite appreciates her little one(s) kicking around so much. She seems miserable at this point!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Shes getting close! Her stomach has dropped and her udder is slowly but surely filling with more milk, not to mention how much she's stretching and how loose her vulva looks!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's exciting have fun


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh boy. After doing a bit of poking and prodding, I felt a baby at the bottom of her stomach, towards the udder. Ligaments still seem to be there, though they have sunk quite a bit. Aphrodite can't seem to stop yawning. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

They love to drive us crazy! Hope all goes well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know the feeling.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she?


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Well, she doesn't seem like she's ready yet, but her bag does feel a bit tighter today. Not exactly firm, but not so squishy either. Ligaments are still there, a tad mushier than yesterday, but still very much there. She'll be good to go in four days!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck! I hate it when they tease us!


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks! And yeah, the teasing is really bumming me out. Like just now, went to go check on her and her ligaments are harder than they were this morning and her kid(s) are pretty active. I bet she's going to go on day 155 just to drive me crazy lol


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Well, looks like the day after tomorrow is day 145! And I thought we'd never reach this point lol. Hopefully everything goes well! Hopefully there's a girl in there. Hopefully I have enough coffee to get me through the next twelve days.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

I think Aphrodite thinks she's a lap dog. She tried to climb onto my lap this morning when I was sitting outside with her! I'm 99% sure I'll have bruises by tomorrow, she is one heavy goat lol


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Haha! Happy kidding!


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks! No signs of labor yet, but we've made it to day 145!


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

So far her ligaments are a bit softer than usual and her pooch looks a bit more relaxed/swollen. I was thinking she might want to go tonight, seeing as how it's pouring rain and a bit chilly lol. I guess not. Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

She's walking around and talking some. Ligaments are still going strong though.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Her udders have gone from feeling like a water ballon (this morning) to feeling a bit more full and tense (this afternoon.) Hopefully kids tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Most likely! How where her ligaments this afternoon?


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

They were kinda soft this afternoon, but right now they feel gone! Either that, or they're reeeeaaaaallllllyyyy soft. Haven't seen any sort of pushing or any sort of goo. I'm going to start checking on her every 30 minutes though. Tonight's going to be a long night


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Ohhh dear. She's losing some more of her plug. She had a small string, about two or three inches worth. She's also very skittish even though she's usually friendly and sweet (unless you're trying to feel her udder, that is.) I'm guessing babies tomorrow. I will wake up every two hours to check on her though. I really need a baby monitor... Oh, and her udder is kinda tight. Not strutted though. Also, lopsided udder.... Is that normal for a FF, or no? The left side is a bit bigger than the right.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Looks like I slept through all of my alarms, but she's pushing!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yay!!!


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh. My. God. Look at this! I'm in love! Not only is it a girl, she also has wattles and cute little elf ears! And Aphrodite is being such a good mom. I was a little worried because I'm 99% sure she was a bottle baby, but she never hesitated when it came to cleaning her and letting her nurse. I'm hoping there's one more in there so then the little one has a friend, but I don't think that's the case. I mean it's been an hour since she was born.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Okay, photo is refusing to post. I'll post it when I get inside


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Okay, here she is! I'm just amazed at how utterly adorable she is!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

She is the cutest thing! Congrats!!:fireworks:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awww  
Congrats!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aww! SO cute!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

She's just precious.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank you! I'm surprised, the whole thing happened so darn quick! I though she'd be having contractions for at least an hour or two, but nope. She had a few, plopped herself down, and had a baby within minutes.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on your beautiful little doeling!:fireworks:


----------

